# pressure pot



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a job that requires painting pipes & tight areas also stairways, so I was wondering if anyone ever uses a pressure pot sprayer for latex? It just seems like a airless cleanup is to labor intensive for a small job. I'm talking a 2-3 gal. job.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would just use a airless with a smaller tip. turn down the pressure as much as you can.This will give you better coverage with less stokes/less paint in the air.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually you'll have a lot less set-up/clean-up time with an airless.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your response. What steps do you take to clean your airless, maybe I'm overdoing it!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Until the water is clear, thats about it.If you keep your rig clean all the time it's easier to clean the next time.Use the shortest hose you can get by with also.If you only use a 25 to 50 footer for the small stuff, make it a 1/4 inch hose.If you have access to warm water that will make it about 50% faster on cleaning.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I will have to give a big thanks to workaholic for getting me to use the 25 foot hose on the smaller stuff, this has helped me bunches.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

KAK said:


> Thanks for your response. What steps do you take to clean your airless, maybe I'm overdoing it!


Pump some water through. Pull the feed tube that goes in bucket (don't know proper term) and clean the inside with bottle brush. Run water through machine until clean. Take machine's filter out and clean it. Pull gun's filter and tip out and clean it. Pump just enough kerosene till it comes out the gun.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

A small airless with a small tip would be fine. Not sure if you mean the pipes are the same colours as the wall/ceiling or if they are different colour. If the pipes are a different colour you could use a pressure pot with low pressure or an HVLP set up. Dont forget if you are using latex and you leave the pump exposed to the cold (I see you are in Illinois) that you should run paint thinner through it after flushing with water. Dont leave harsh solvents like MEK, Zylene, Epoxy solvent etc in it or you will wear our the packings (seals).


----------

